# I just had a call from Virgin....



## FJSRiDER

... I was 'picked' as one of the 'first 200' for the new TiVo being launched today according to 'Stuart'.

Although the good news was short lived - we don't have cable in the area so I can't have a new TiVo. :down:

He was very apologetic as my address should have been 'filtered out' as we are not in a cable area and suggested I write to [email protected] to see if it is going to happen. (I doubt it will)

Sigh.


----------



## redpizza

Feb 15th install date for me  ....

£40 install fee waived as TiVo Series 1 owner. £149 activation fee plus £3pm.


----------



## rickynumber18

Very nice redpizza. Now I wonder what they'll be offering people like me and FJSRiDER in non-cable areas. Diddly squat comes to mind. I very much doubt e-mailing their 'cable my street' address will make much difference either.


----------



## djb2002

I got called - Not in a Cable area.

I asked them about the existing boxes, but was told that they will not be offering support on these.

Again, advised to email [email protected]


----------



## DB70+

I am in a non-cable area and got called as added my name to the interested list so they can see we are still out there.

I told them we have been surveyed many times but they still will not run the cable.

I suggested that there could many interested S1 users that would be interested in a non-cable system. We can hope....

D


----------



## FJSRiDER

rickynumber18 said:


> Very nice redpizza. Now I wonder what they'll be offering people like me and FJSRiDER in non-cable areas. Diddly squat comes to mind. I very much doubt e-mailing their 'cable my street' address will make much difference either.


Nothing. 
_
IF_ the S1 service stops and I can't have a Virgin cable TiVo I'll buy into some other digital recording system and Virgin/TiVo will lose a customer as I will not be coming back in a hurry.


----------



## rickynumber18

Hi FJSRiDER. I think our only option (if not joining Sky) is a BBC/ITV Freesat HD PVR. I think they're dual tuner and offer a good service for free, after the initial outlay of course.


----------



## cwaring

rickynumber18 said:


> Very nice redpizza. Now I wonder what they'll be offering people like me and FJSRiDER in non-cable areas. Diddly squat comes to mind.


I guess they could charge you for one and send it to you, but as it would be no use I don't see the point 

What exactly do you expect them to do? Say "So sorry sir, we'll be round to install cable for you tomorrow. Oh, wait. We'd have to dig up the street, etc. first. Will the day after be okay?" 

They may, or may not, get around to cabling your street eventually. It might help if you asked them about it.



> I very much doubt e-mailing their 'cable my street' address will make much difference either.


That's a nice, defeatest attitude you have there.



FJSRiDER said:


> _IF_ the S1 service stops and I can't have a Virgin cable TiVo I'll buy into some other digital recording system and Virgin/TiVo will lose a customer as I will not be coming back in a hurry.


And I'm sure they won't give it a second thought if you do  If they cannot afford to cable every area then that's that.

Yes, you all have good points, but just seem very petty and childish to me just because you can't have the new Tivo.

Oh, and yes, I'd probably feel the same; for a while


----------



## FJSRiDER

rickynumber18 said:


> Hi FJSRiDER. I think our only option (if not joining Sky) is a BBC/ITV Freesat HD PVR. I think they're dual tuner and offer a good service for free, after the initial outlay of course.


That is the likely move. I have a mate who has a Humax (I think) HD STB with a 1Gb external drive that seems to record very well - albeit one channel at a time. I'd prefer a duel record facility and they do seem to exist.


----------



## velocitysurfer1

djb2002 said:


> I asked them about the existing boxes, but was told that they will not be offering support on these.


Our boxes are supported by TiVo NOT Virgin. Remember the message we all got the other week about the bskyb agreement??


----------



## rickynumber18

cwaring, are you having a bad day? Annoyed that you've not been called yet? Anyway, I have been asking for cable for years, going back to all the previous suppliers that have come and gone, but I'm told that it's not just my road but the entire area I live in. We only got TalkTalk last year and that took years of waiting (and Freeview is a no go) so no, I won't be holding my breath for cable.


----------



## FJSRiDER

cwaring said:


> I guess they could charge you for one and send it to you, but as it would be no use I don't see the point
> 
> What exactly do you expect them to do? Say "So sorry sir, we'll be round to install cable for you tomorrow. Oh, wait. We'd have to dig up the street, etc. first. Will the day after be okay?"
> 
> They may, or may not, get around to cabling your street eventually. It might help if you asked them about it.
> 
> That's a nice, defeatest attitude you have there.


I think the point is Virgin (and TiVo in the UK) are losing loyal TiVo customers that they would like to have kept.

If we have to get into an alternative system then it will be harder to get us back. I'd have thought they would have some back up plan for retaining _any_ potential customers they cannot currently serve with the new TiVo system. But it doesn't really look like it.


----------



## cwaring

rickynumber18 said:


> cwaring, are you having a bad day? Annoyed that you've not been called yet?


Neither.



> Anyway, I have been asking for cable for years, going back to all the previous suppliers that have come and gone, but I'm told that it's not just my road but the entire area I live in. We only got TalkTalk last year and that took years of waiting (and Freeview is a no go) so no, I won't be holding my breath for cable.


Then you'll have to live with it or move. Or just continue to moan 



FJSRiDER said:


> I think the point is Virgin (and TiVo in the UK) are losing loyal TiVo customers that they would like to have kept.


I'm sure you're right.



> If we have to get into an alternative system then it will be harder to get us back. I'd have thought they would have some back up plan for retaining _any_ potential customers they cannot currently serve with the new TiVo system. But it doesn't really look like it.


They're still quite heavily in debt so I'm not sure they could _afford_ to even if they did want to; and I'm sure they'd love to cable the whole county


----------



## devo1977

I have to agree with Carl. He isn't having a bad day. He always sounds like he's a moody moderator in waiting!! Some people are just never happy. I'm sure he is miffed at not being called yet by Virgin.


----------



## FJSRiDER

cwaring said:


> They're still quite heavily in debt so I'm not sure they could _afford_ to even if they did want to; and I'm sure they'd love to cable the whole county


They don't have to cable the street - they have to offer something to stop me (and others) spending our money with other suppliers rather than them!


----------



## cwaring

devo1977 said:


> I have to agree with Carl. He isn't having a bad day.


This is true.



> He always sounds like he's a moody moderator in waiting!! Some people are just never happy. I'm sure he is miffed at not being called yet by Virgin.


While this is simply complete and utter nonsense.


----------



## cwaring

FJSRiDER said:


> _IF_ the S1 service stops and I can't have a Virgin cable TiVo I'll buy into some other digital recording system and Virgin/TiVo will lose a customer...


My apologies. I see your point  If VM cannot provide you with a digital service then of course you should find one that can. That's kinda obvious when I think about it


----------



## Fred Smith

redpizza said:


> Feb 15th install date for me  ....
> 
> £40 install fee waived as TiVo Series 1 owner. £149 activation fee plus £3pm.


redpizza, can you clarify this please £3 pm is that on top of a TV package or is that all?

Edit found this in the VM forum:

£149 plus monthly of £29.50 for XLTV and £3 for TiVo.


----------



## cwaring

Fred Smith said:


> redpizza, can you clarify this please £3 pm is that on top of a TV package or is that all?
> 
> Edit found this in the VM forum:
> 
> £149 plus monthly of £29.50 for XLTV and £3 for TiVo.


Yes, it's TV Package + £3 pm


----------



## Obo

I was out when Virgin called me, but they left a message. I eagerly called back this evening and got through to the TiVo dept. but they didn't seem to have a record of it on my account. They didn't even know about the S1 upgrades, despite me pointing them to the URL from the TiVo status message. I hope I've not missed my slot


----------



## redpizza

Fred Smith said:


> redpizza, can you clarify this please £3 pm is that on top of a TV package or is that all?
> 
> Edit found this in the VM forum:
> 
> £149 plus monthly of £29.50 for XLTV and £3 for TiVo.


I'm on the VIP package, so it's £3 extra per month for me. Not sure how much extra it would be on other packages, or if you are not a current Virgin customer.

By the way everyone, did I tell you? I *DO* live in a Virgin area and I *AM* getting TivO in 2 weeks time!


----------



## Muttley1900

redpizza said:


> By the way everyone, did I tell you? I *DO* live in a Virgin area and I *AM* getting TivO in 2 weeks time!


No, no I don't think you've mentioned it. But, Good for you! Now tell me, what is this Tivo thing you're going on about.


----------



## hokkers999

redpizza said:


> Feb 15th install date for me  ....
> 
> £40 install fee waived as TiVo Series 1 owner. £149 activation fee plus £3pm.


Big deal :down:

Hardly the mega super exclusive fantastic one off deal that we were promised via Roy is it?

Notice I said VIA Roy and NOT by Roy


----------



## redpizza

hokkers999 said:


> Big deal :down:
> 
> Hardly the mega super exclusive fantastic one off deal that we were promised via Roy is it?
> 
> Notice I said VIA Roy and NOT by Roy


I don't know, but it's £40 off the price everyone else is paying plus first to get a new (series 4?) Tivo!

Did I say I was getting a new Tivo .... only been waiting 8 years....


----------



## cwaring

redpizza said:


> I don't know, but it's £40 off the price everyone else is paying...


Actually, it's £90 cheaper. £50 off the box itself and £40 saved on install fee.

For me, that's a little under three year's-worth of Tivo subs. Will do for me


----------



## steveroe

Ozsat - any chance this thread could be moved to the Virgin forum?


----------



## FJSRiDER

steveroe said:


> Ozsat - any chance this thread could be moved to the Virgin forum?


If I'd wanted to put it in the Virgin forum I'd have posted it there in the first place.


----------



## spitfires

cwaring said:


> Actually, it's £90 cheaper. £50 off the box itself and £40 saved on install fee.


No cos I expect the general public offering will be at least the £149 deal - the "extra" for being a Tivo user is at most £40.

Plus of course, the public will get 3-6 months discount on the TV package which as a Tivo upgrader you are *not* getting.

I think the public will get a better deal than current Tivo users and if I were you I wouldn't stick my head up until the public launch.


----------



## sad_tivo_man

Who's to say that, in a few years time, all those with bright shiny new VM TiVo's will be in the same situation as us Series 1 users? I.e. being forced to go out and buy something else.


----------



## FJSRiDER

sad_tivo_man said:


> Who's to say that, in a few years time, all those with bright shiny new VM TiVo's will be in the same situation as us Series 1 users? I.e. being forced to go out and buy something else.


Obviously they will, nothing lasts forever


----------



## cwaring

spitfires said:


> No cos I expect the general public offering will be at least the £149 deal - the "extra" for being a Tivo user is at most £40.


Well so far, the "general public" deal has been £199 plus install so yes, we _are_ getting £90 off.



> Plus of course, the public will get 3-6 months discount on the TV package which as a Tivo upgrader you are *not* getting.


No. That's only new customers, who have _always_ got it cheaper to start with.



sad_tivo_man said:


> Who's to say that, in a few years time, all those with bright shiny new VM TiVo's will be in the same situation as us Series 1 users? I.e. being forced to go out and buy something else.


Wow! I would certainly prefer it if you kept your doom-mongering to yourself. We've had it on here with regards to the EPG data being stopped since I joined the forum and that (as you can see) was the best part of ten years ago!

Perhaps I shouldn't get this new Tivo as I might walk out the house and get knocked-down later today? 

I have a brand new Tivo for less than I paid for the original one. I'm perfectly happy thanks.


----------



## Hornet

Obo said:


> I was out when Virgin called me, but they left a message. I eagerly called back this evening and got through to the TiVo dept. but they didn't seem to have a record of it on my account. They didn't even know about the S1 upgrades, despite me pointing them to the URL from the TiVo status message. I hope I've not missed my slot


I missed the call too I think, my answer phone was not on, does anyone know what number should I call?

Thanks
Hornet.


----------



## sad_tivo_man

So that was what that missed call I had was all about.


----------



## sad_tivo_man

cwaring said:


> .... I'm perfectly happy thanks.


Well..woop..dee.doo. I am so happy for you.


----------



## RichardJH

cwaring said:


> Perhaps I shouldn't get this new Tivo as I might walk out the house and get knocked-down later today?


Careful what you say Carl. You never know Hokkers might be out and about in his sTROLLER


----------



## spitfires

cwaring said:


> spitfires said:
> 
> 
> 
> No cos I expect the general public offering will be at least the £149 deal - the "extra" for being a Tivo user is at most £40.
> 
> 
> 
> Well so far, the "general public" deal has been £199 plus install so yes, we _are_ getting £90 off.
Click to expand...

That's the "headline" price not the "actual" price when they start taking general orders 



cwaring said:


> spitfires said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus of course, the public will get 3-6 months discount on the TV package which as a Tivo upgrader you are *not* getting.
> 
> 
> 
> No. That's only new customers, who have _always_ got it cheaper to start with.
Click to expand...

That's why I said "public" rather than "existing Virgin customer"!

The main target of this campaign is obviously the public rather than existing Virgin customers.

If you are not currently a Virgin customer then what deal will you get as a new sign-up to Virgin+Tivo and will it be better than the deal you will get as "new to Virgin but has Tivo" sign-up?

Call me a cynic but I suspect (if you are a new V customer) you are better off waiting an extra month for the public orders to start and saying nothing about already owning a Tivo.


----------



## SPR

Gave my mobile number, so I got the call 

Am moving house on the 22nd Feb so guess what my moving in present is going to be!!!!


----------



## FJSRiDER

spitfires said:


> The main target of this campaign is obviously the public rather than existing Virgin customers.


I disagree, they seem to be unable to target 'the public' as they can only get new TiVo users if the potential customers already have cable.

Where cable is already in place they will be able to change the STB's for TiVos but if they have cable already can you see many switching from whatever Sky or BT package they have to Virgin simply because of a new box that they have no idea of?

It's a massively missed opportunity for TiVo (again) they should be offering a box that works on cable, over the internet or just from the freeview system and that way Virgin could get more customers. I'm afraid that this new TiVo will be seen as little more than an upgrade to whatever STB the current Virgin customers have.


----------



## cwaring

spitfires said:


> That's the "headline" price not the "actual" price when they start taking general orders


No. It's the price that new customers have to pay *now* to get the new Tivo. It's not a 'headline' price, a 'special' price or any 'other' price. It's *THE* price.



> If you are not currently a Virgin customer then what deal will you get as a new sign-up to Virgin+Tivo and will it be better than the deal you will get as "new to Virgin but has Tivo" sign-up?


Yes, but that's *always* been the case. This is not something new.



> Call me a cynic...


Well that would just be stating the bleedin' obvious, no?


----------



## mike0151

Elton John sang "I'm still standing", I think I will have to sing "I'm still waiting".

I filled out the original VM form and also Roy's form and have heard absolutely NOTHING. SIGH.

Surname starts with C so doubt it's alphabetical.


----------



## Andy C

Don't worry no call here either, and I'm a 'C' also. I doubt everyone will get called, or will we?


----------



## abuelbanat

no call either - surname starts with D.

If your reading this, kind CS people of VM - my postcode is PA16, please call mobile number provided....


----------



## Andy C

Might depend on the area also as they're still training installers.


----------



## abuelbanat

Andy C said:


> Might depend on the area also as they're still training installers.


Yeah I thought that too Andy (and imagine it undoubtedly does have an impact) - although have seen someone comment that they're planned in with a date in Glasgow so I'm hoping that means west scotland has available installers.


----------



## teresatt

I had the call yesterday but they said there was a glitch with the system and would call back today. I managed to get through to them this morning and he tried again to put my order through. However he said there is still a glitch with the system accepting my order because I don't have a Virgin phone. They are waiting for the code to be put on the system. He'll call me later. I asked whether they would run out of TiVo's but he said they had loads.

I've got the standard offer of &#163;149 and &#163;48 per month to include broadband L and TV XL. It seems that their monthly prices have just gone up.

I'm really gutted. I just want my TiVo istallation booked and hope I don't miss out.


----------



## spitfires

cwaring said:


> No. It's the price that new customers have to pay *now* to get the new Tivo. It's not a 'headline' price, a 'special' price or any 'other' price. It's *THE* price.


Are they actually taking public orders _now_ then? (And I mean real _orders_ not just expressions of interest.)

I didn't think it was available for public order yet? In which case it is undoubtedly _not_ "THE" price


----------



## redpizza

Andy C said:


> Might depend on the area also as they're still training installers.


Andy, I'm in the Fleet area so there must be at least one trained engineer near you!


----------



## Andy C

redpizza said:


> Andy, I'm in the Fleet area so there must be at least one trained engineer near you!


You have an install date, red? Fancy calling and passing on my name? lol

When you've been an early adopter of everything since the cabletel days (£50/m for 512k broadband!!) and am a field beta tester for their tv services I do think it's wrong when current non-VM people are being called before the old, loyal customers during the first wave...

A.


----------



## redpizza

Andy C said:


> You have an install date, red? Fancy calling and passing on my name? lol
> 
> When you've been an early adopter of everything since the cabletel days (£50/m for 512k broadband!!) and am a field beta tester for their tv services I do think it's wrong when current non-VM people are being called before the old, loyal customers during the first wave...
> 
> A.


Absolutely! My install is in 2 weeks. I've just PM'd you.


----------



## cwaring

spitfires said:


> In which case it is undoubtedly _not_ "THE" price


Whilst you are right that it might be be available yet to everyone, the price I quoted is the standar price as quoted by VM
http://pressoffice.virginmedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=205406&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1501859&highlight=


> Standard price of £199**, plus £26.50 per month*** for the XL TiVo package... ** Standard £40 installation costs apply.


----------



## abuelbanat

I've just called them - spoke to someone who suggested they were going through the list of regsitered interests....no knowledge of any Series1 specifics - suggested if I was registered then I should expect a call within the next 2 or 3 weeks (!)

He wouldn't budge on putting me through to someone who was perhaps involved in the calling - but then again it did sound like he was straight-forward CS so I'm not putting a great deal of weight on what he knows (no offence to the guy - he was v.polite).

I'll mibs try again later. I'm not wanting to get too annoyed however we're in a state of flux with the tv at the moment as original TiVo died recently as did the panasonic sky box it's been connected to for the last 8/9 years - V+ in the bedroom but don't want to start re-routing cables etc if I've got an imminent install.


----------



## Andy C

I'd guess there's others in the area having installs also if you have a 2 week wait. I would imagine there's only so many boxes per region.


A.


----------



## Furball

FJSRiDER said:


> It's a massively missed opportunity for TiVo (again) they should be offering a box that works on cable, over the internet or just from the freeview system and that way Virgin could get more customers. I'm afraid that this new TiVo will be seen as little more than an upgrade to whatever STB the current Virgin customers have.


Must admit when I asked the call centre chap who the box belonged to he said it was them  I'm more use to owning my own little TiVo and nursing him through his sick days, bringing him back to life with better and better addons, does this spell the end for all the hacks I wonder 

I think its a real shame that its specifically linked to Beardy in one way, but hey it does mean at least its back in the UK and once the price is right I'll be grabbing one :up:

Furball


----------



## gallen9

No use to me as I'm in a non-cable area but the guy did say I could pass on his direct number for any other S1 owners.

Haven't got it at work but can find it when I get back if that will help anyone.


----------



## Tavis75

gallen9 said:


> No use to me as I'm in a non-cable area but the guy did say I could pass on his direct number for any other S1 owners.
> 
> Haven't got it at work but can find it when I get back if that will help anyone.


That would be great! Know it only means a delay in when I'll actually be able to get the TiVo but really annoyed about missing the call, as suspect it means I'll go from fairly near the top of the list to the bottom, as I doubt they'll try calling people again until they've gone through the whole list the first time!


----------



## okonski_uk

I wouldn't worry - they seem pretty assiduous in calling but I agree it is frustrating. As for not owning it - I can understand why.... it is a proprietary device, and without a VM connection it is useless (like the V+).

There's little point having to rely on SOGA should something go wrong, and I like the idea it is all VMs responsibility, as that's one less maintenance situation I have to worry about.


----------



## Andy C

gallen9 said:


> No use to me as I'm in a non-cable area but the guy did say I could pass on his direct number for any other S1 owners.
> 
> Haven't got it at work but can find it when I get back if that will help anyone.


That would be brilliant mate :up:


----------



## AndyW

Andy C said:


> That would be brilliant mate :up:


Me too please!


----------



## swanny

me too please sir


----------



## spitfires

cwaring said:


> Whilst you are right that it might be be available yet to everyone, the price I quoted is the standar price as quoted by VM


I appreciate that but I bet you a broken chair leg the _actual_ price when they start taking public orders will be waaaay below that.

What you quoted is the "headline" price in marketing speak.


----------



## Andy C

I wouldn't bother trying to call... 4 calls, each time i'm told i'm getting put thru to the tivo desk but end up with sales who are clueless and deny everything, one even said anyone on this forum is lying!


----------



## Horizons

spitfires said:


> I appreciate that but I bet you a broken chair leg the _actual_ price when they start taking public orders will be waaaay below that.
> 
> What you quoted is the "headline" price in marketing speak.


He's not listening, despite you saying it twice.

AndyC - are you the same AndyC from the chetnet forums? If you have read a certain post on cable forum, the prices were leaked on there before Christmas.

Put it like this, VM charge £49 for their current triple tuner pvr. Do you really think they are going to charge £199 to *rent* the new box especially if you're a vip/triple xl customer....? Read between the lines and be patient.


----------



## Andy C

Yep i'm the same Andy C that's on chetnet and cable forum. The £149 does sound correct and that's been confirmed by the guys I've called. I was hoping the boss man on chetnet may have some spare boxes but no... shame. I might ask if he can do anything special for us... hmmm.


----------



## cwaring

Horizons said:


> Put it like this, VM charge £49 for their current triple tuner pvr.


Yes. *NOW* they do. How much was it when it was first launched? Let's see.....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V+


> When Virgin Media was launched, there was an *installation charge of £100 *(waived under certain circumstances) and a *monthly charge of £15 for TV M and L customers or £10 for XL customers*.
> 
> On 1 June 2007 pricing was revised, with *all customers* paying a *one-off £150 setup fee* and then TV M and L customers paid a £5 monthly charge, while TV XL customers had no extra charges.


I have no doubt that, over time, the price for the VM Tivo will also be reduced to the current V+ level.



> Do you really think they are going to charge £199 to *rent* the new box especially if you're a vip/triple xl customer....? Read between the lines and be patient.


Well the V+ was also "rented" and you can see above the prices they have charged for that in the past.

Of course, this new Tivo is actually a _far superior_ bit of kit to anything on the market right now yet it is still available for a _similar_ price as the original V+ box was around four years ago.


----------



## memememe

Signed up, extremely helpful Ben, just have to wait now!


----------



## Andy C

Who's Ben?


----------



## Leif_Davidsen

I got a call earlier today - wanting to check my address - when he confirmed that I didn't have cable - and thus couldnt have the box and thus he apologized for wasting my time. I responded that if he was able to take requests I would be happy to buy a future box that included Tivo that didn't need cable. He thanked me for the feedback.


----------



## jonphil

I'm cursing missing the first call, still no sign of them calling me back  at this rate I won't be getting a call back this evening either.


----------



## nbaker

jonphil said:


> I'm cursing missing the first call, still no sign of them calling me back  at this rate I won't be getting a call back this evening either.


I'm also still waiting for them to call me back, just hope they don't run out of boxes before we get called back


----------



## memememe

Andy C said:


> Who's Ben?


He was the guy that called me from Virgin. I missed the initial call, called back and left a message to call me back, 10mins later he did, he even had to go away and ring back after making a call to sort out an install time.

So they do call back, he was working until 7pm if that helps!


----------



## gallen9

The bloke's name was Dexter and his direct dial number is 0161 283 5353

Deal I got offered yesterday at about 7pm was £149 for the box, no installation cost, £3pm extra

Hope this helps -


----------



## teresatt

So does everyone who has had an offer of a TiVo already have a Virgin phone? 

I've been told I have to add a phone to my account before I can have TiVo even though I already have broadband.


----------



## cwaring

teresatt said:


> I've been told I have to add a phone to my account before I can have TiVo even though I already have broadband.


That's not right. There's no compulsion to take a VM phone line. Well, except that you get a better discount if you do.


----------



## teresatt

Carl, I hope you're right. I think the problem is that they don't have a code for it on their system and so can't put the order through. The first guy I spoke to said that he was waiting for the code to go on the system and would call me back. The second guy just tried to sell me the phone. I just hope I get another call soon with good news.


----------



## hokkers999

cwaring said:


> Actually, it's £90 cheaper. £50 off the box itself and £40 saved on install fee.
> 
> For me, that's a little under three year's-worth of Tivo subs. Will do for me


and the extra £15 a month for the compulsory M -> XL upgrade then?


----------



## dmchapman

ooo, not been in here for a while. Seems it's getting close \o/

My series 1 is on the shelf, turned off since sky box died and we got a V+ box :-(

I registered my interest with VM ages ago, and I've got 50Mbit BB, TV XL, Phone line, V+, second V box... I reckon I'm good to go with that lot 

No phonecall yet though :-(

Anyone been contacted yet in the Folkestone area?


----------



## cwaring

hokkers999 said:


> and the extra £15 a month for the compulsory M -> XL upgrade then?


As I'm *already* on the XL pack, that would be a "no" then


----------



## AndyW

gallen9 said:


> The bloke's name was Dexter and his direct dial number is 0161 283 5353
> 
> Deal I got offered yesterday at about 7pm was £149 for the box, no installation cost, £3pm extra
> 
> Hope this helps -


Hurrumph. Just spoke to Dexter (thanks gallen9 btw) who said he couldn't sign me up - they have to go through the list as it's given to them, the computer pops up the next name & dials the number for them. He couldn't even look up to see if I was on the list, but said that if all was well, I should be called in the next 24 hours. We'll see I guess.


----------



## AndyW

gallen9 said:


> No use to me as I'm in a non-cable area but the guy did say I could pass on his direct number for any other S1 owners.
> 
> Haven't got it at work but can find it when I get back if that will help anyone.


What happened to me contradicts what he told you, I've just realised. Hey ho.


----------



## jonphil

AndyW said:


> Hurrumph. Just spoke to Dexter (thanks gallen9 btw) who said he couldn't sign me up - they have to go through the list as it's given to them, the computer pops up the next name & dials the number for them. He couldn't even look up to see if I was on the list, but said that if all was well, I should be called in the next 24 hours. We'll see I guess.


As suspected then and noted in another call, they are just using a normal auto dialer so we really do have to wait for the luck of the draw.

I think it would be better if the 0800 number didn't just have a recorded message, but an option to request a callback in the next hour or two.
At least then they aren't having to make calls to people who aren't actually home.


----------



## ptruman

Just had mine, as I walked in the door.

Existing offer has already been mentioned, but £3 pcm (versus £10 with Tribune/Tivo), no £40 setup fee, but the box is £149 still.

Mine's booked in.


----------



## Ovit-UK

Just received my call which was lucky as I was just home for lunch. 


Cant wait now to have it fitted, its been a long time to wait to get an upgraded machine - I just hope I haven't overhyped my self 



Ovit.


----------



## redpizza

Just had my second call from the Tivo line to ask if I'm interested in Tivo. He said I must have registered on multiple lists - at least 3 lists I seem to remember!

I don't suppose it's worth getting a second Tivo as they are not networked yet.


----------



## jonphil

So you have already been able to sign up for one and got another call and other people are still waiting? 

What are Virgin playing at? 
I'm waiting by the phone credit card in hand hoping and prying they call me back.


----------



## warrenrb

I got my call. He said I got the last TiVo.



Haha. Sorry, just kidding. I was in a caf&#233;, and he (Dexter) called my mobile. I talked through all the prices (changing my package - I must have got the poor sod to go through about 8 permutations to see if I could get the price down). Then I didn't fancy shouting out my CC number in the caf&#233;, so I got his number and said I'd call him back when I got home later.

Which I have. I'm having wobbles about the price though - it puts about an extra 20 quid a month on my bill, plus of course the 149 up front. Got 15th as an install date though, if I go ahead with it.


----------



## beara

I got called last night but missed it and they've rung back today - one issue I had was that I had a pending upgrade for the 20Mb to 30Mb broadband. They couldn't add the TiVo upgrade until that was complete and initially suggested that I wait until the upgrade was done...no chance!! Instead we cancelled the upgrade and then did a combined order for TiVo and the broadband on one day. He did say he would throw in the superhub router for free but that's free anyway when you go from 20 to 30!


----------



## warrenrb

Interesting. "My guy" said he couldn't do the 20-30 upgrade at the same time, saying it needed to be done "by a different department". Frustrating that everyone gets different info.


----------



## warrenrb

Oh, and according to the website, you have to pay 30 quid for the 'superhub' when you upgrade, so for free would be pretty nice!


----------



## Zaichik

Just had my call - same deal as everyone else, but they threw in an upgrade from 10Mb BB to 30 MB for £1.50 per month.


----------



## spitfires

warrenrb said:


> I got my call. He said I got the last TiVo.
> 
> Haha. Sorry, just kidding.


Aww - you could've strung that one out a bit. Just imagine the apoplexy that would've caused on here!


----------



## Andy C

redpizza said:


> Just had my second call from the Tivo line to ask if I'm interested in Tivo. He said I must have registered on multiple lists - at least 3 lists I seem to remember!
> 
> I don't suppose it's worth getting a second Tivo as they are not networked yet.


Get them to call me if you get another call! lol... still waiting


----------



## Tony Hoyle

I'm registered 4 times - twice on one list, and one each on the other 2 I know about.

About time they called...


----------



## abuelbanat

Just had my call which was the automated "Sorry we missed you..." one.....I quickly phoned back and then was put on hold while the chap checked to ensure I'd been called....... you see some cheeky scamp had apparently stuck the phone number up on a forum so they've been double checking (!)

Booked for the 15th.

iamsohappy.com


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Interesting... what was the wording of that one?

I got a call from that days ago but SWMBO just can't tell me exactly what the wording was except she thinks it was 'we tried to reach you but you don't have a virgin phone' which doesn't make sense - especially since nobody else has reported having a similar call, and they called us on the virgin phone!

The call came from 0800 0520980 which just has a recorded message. How did you manage to get through to someone?


----------



## CeeBeeUK

Tony Hoyle said:


> Interesting... what was the wording of that one?
> 
> I got a call from that days ago but SWMBO just can't tell me exactly what the wording was except she thinks it was 'we tried to reach you but you don't have a virgin phone' which doesn't make sense - especially since nobody else has reported having a similar call, and they called us on the virgin phone!
> 
> The call came from 0800 0520980 which just has a recorded message. How did you manage to get through to someone?


I got that message earlier and I think it went, "...call us back on 150, free from your virgin phone or on 0845... from any other line..."


----------



## Tony Hoyle

k. That's probably the message I had. Garbled second hand messages.. grr..

Edit: Gave up on 150. A maze of twisty turny options, all alike..with no way to reach a human.

Apparently it's that complex 'so they can help me faster' 

Edit 2: Finally found a combination that reached a human. Apparently it was 'about my virgin mobile', which I don't have, and never have had. No luck there.


----------



## abuelbanat

The call comes from 0800 052 0980 however if you phone 0161 282 5044 you get sales.

It would seem even if you get thru they double check that you've had a call before agreeing to process.....but if you've had a call then that's the route I'd take.

Have to say the guy was very enthusiastic - said he's only recently got his and was blown away. Very helpful.


----------



## velocitysurfer1

Tony Hoyle said:


> I'm registered 4 times - twice on one list, and one each on the other 2 I know about.
> 
> About time they called...


I've been called twice, Monday and today.... It's a shame I'm not in a cabled area!


----------



## AMc

Got a call yesterday. Had a nice chat with the guy explained I'd been a long term Tivo owner and a Virgin Media customer but we'd moved and now have Virgin Media ADSL and phone but no cable TV.
He was very apologetic and promised to feedback the demand for a Freeview/Freesat and catchup over DSL product - he also mentioned that with BT Infinity upgrades that might be possible within their current 4 year agreement. 

I then got a call from the same guy later that day on the other line. I didn't waste any more of his time.


----------



## tdenson

abuelbanat said:


> The call comes from 0800 052 0980 however if you phone 0161 282 5044 you get sales.
> .


I get number unobtainable on that (continuous tone)


----------



## warrenrb

Called back, and did the deed. Like many others here, I've got a 15th (AM) install date.

Tried to wangle a 20-30Mb Broadband upgrade with free superhub, but he wasn't having any of it. 

Ah well, TiVo's back!


----------



## jonphil

I wanted to try and create a Poll last night to see how many people are getting what date. 15th seems the most popular at the moment. Just wonder if there's a reason for the 15th? maybe staff still being trained.
The wait is going to be too much  lol


----------



## okonski_uk

I'd expect this to be the lead time to get the boxed to the various install centres. They're too dear a resource to distribute on an ad hoc basis to all.


----------



## jonphil

I'm wondering if we will all crash the forum on the 15th then when we are all posting stuff.


----------



## Andy C

Registered on 3 lists and still no call, booooo!


----------



## uksurfing72

I think I missed the call yesterday afternoon. I've been lurking in the shadows here for a while and only managed reset my password. I feel like such a kid waiting for this damn thing!  Has anyone had a call back today? Did Carl get a call yet?


----------



## cwaring

uksurfing72 said:


> Did Carl get a call yet?


No he didn't.


----------



## AndyW

AndyW said:


> Hurrumph. Just spoke to Dexter (thanks gallen9 btw) who said he couldn't sign me up - they have to go through the list as it's given to them, the computer pops up the next name & dials the number for them. He couldn't even look up to see if I was on the list, but said that if all was well, I should be called in the next 24 hours. We'll see I guess.


Sorry to quote myself. I just called Dexter again and told him I'd missed a call (I hadn't, cos there's no phone plugged into my Virgin socket at home, nobody at home in any case, and no-one had called on my mobile number that I'd entered on the form. I figured a white lie wouldn't hurt...) and he looked it up and said oh yeah, we called yesterday morning! Marvellous.

So, all paid up & booked in for 24th, the earliest they could do. Going from 20Mb to 30Mb at some stage too he said, but I'll get another call & he couldn't give me a free superhub. Didn't hurt to ask.

It seems like (in some cases at least) they're just phoning Virgin lines. I'd say those who haven't had a call on mobiles should try my trick...!


----------



## warrenrb

AndyW said:


> So, all paid up & booked in for 24th, the earliest they could do. Going from 20Mb to 30Mb at some stage too he said, but I'll get another call & he couldn't give me a free superhub. Didn't hurt to ask.


Yes, it was Dexter I got, and he told me the same thing. I said someone on the forum had got it all together and a free superhub, and he said "a manager would be checking that out" :O Oops.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

abuelbanat said:


> The call comes from 0800 052 0980 however if you phone 0161 282 5044 you get sales.


Number unobtainable 

Sales were bloody useless. "Tivo has lots of problems right now and you don't want it" "No customers have it, those people who told you they they have are lying" "The earliest installs will be April"

I give up on VM, seriously. Some people not even in a VM area have had multiple calls and I'm sat here waiting and being told by VM that Tivo is not due for rollout till Apri???


----------



## mikerr

Well it can't be classed as fully available until its listed on the virgin media website, and anyone can order one.
We're just getting the first "small batch" - but how many hundred or thousand that is is anyones guess.

It might well be April before a full launch.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

But they called *me*! They should at least have made notes on the account expecting a call back (especially as that seems to be the advice given here), given that they haven't seen fit to follow up the call in 4 days.


----------



## Steve5424

Tony Hoyle said:


> Number unobtainable
> 
> Sales were bloody useless. "Tivo has lots of problems right now and you don't want it" "No customers have it, those people who told you they they have are lying" "The earliest installs will be April"
> 
> I give up on VM, seriously. Some people not even in a VM area have had multiple calls and I'm sat here waiting and being told by VM that Tivo is not due for rollout till Apri???


There is only a small TiVo team at the moment, they will call you eventually. Most other departments won't be aware of the outbound TiVo team just now and shouldn't be telling customers anything like that. TiVo works brilliantly at the moment and certainly doesn't have lots of problems.


----------



## warrenrb

"No customers have it, those people who told you they they have are lying"

To be fair, I think Smokie faked those photos - if you look carefully the shadows are all wrong...


----------



## alextegg

Doh! 3 missed calls on my mobile over the last 2 days 

I want my new TiVo!!!


----------



## Adder

No missed calls here I don't think, although my old S1's not in my name any more I have pre-registered on the Virgin site and looking forward to being TiVo powered again, it's been too long!


----------



## Major dude

AndyW said:


> I just called Dexter again and told him I'd missed a call


Just done the same and it worked. I have a virgin phone line and they had called me on the 1st Feb. They did not leave a message so I new nothing about it.
So I called Dexter on 0161 282 5044 and ordered me a new TiVo.

If you have not received a call yet then it is well worth having a go.

Installation date fo 4th March but they still had earlier dates


----------



## cwaring

Basic CS sales droids will not know *anything* about the Tivo. They are always the last to know about any new product or service. They'll get to know when it goes on _general_ release.


----------



## jonphil

It's true customer services know nothing about Tivo's being installed.
In order to sort my order out I had to be put through to the cancellations team, which took a while.
When I said I was cancelling so I could get Tivo he said he had to talk to his manager and a few minutes later came back and said 'we aren't doing Tivo yet' not sure why that would have anything to do with cancelling the order without Tivo.
Anyway in the end, Mike (i think) who had been listening in had heard enough and stepped in and said 'just cancel the order, I'm from the Tivo team who's going to sort him out a Tivo order'  lol


----------



## Major dude

gallen9 said:


> The bloke's name was Dexter and his direct dial number is 0161 283 5353
> 
> Deal I got offered yesterday at about 7pm was £149 for the box, no installation cost, £3pm extra
> 
> Hope this helps -


Thanks for the number gallen9.

By the way I asked Dexter about ordering a 2nd TiVo and he said that would be okay and in fact somebody had ordered three. Anyway the offer price would be available if I went for a 2nd one later. So I have left it for the time being.

Who has ordered three then?


----------



## beara

Major dude said:


> Thanks for the number gallen9.
> 
> By the way I asked Dexter about ordering a 2nd TiVo and he said that would be okay and in fact somebody had ordered three. Anyway the offer price would be available if I went for a 2nd one later. So I have left it for the time being.
> 
> Who has ordered three then?


That'll be Cyril then


----------



## tdenson

Major dude said:


> Just done the same and it worked. I have a virgin phone line and they had called me on the 1st Feb. They did not leave a message so I new nothing about it.
> So I called Dexter on 0161 282 5044 and ordered me a new TiVo.


Are you sure about that number, gives me number unobtainable


----------



## AndyW

Try 0161 283 5353, that's the one I got him on.


----------



## FemiH

AndyW said:


> Try 0161 283 5353, that's the one I got him on.


Thanks Andy, will try after not receiving any calls and knowing that I'll be out and about most of tomorrow!

P.S. What price they'll ring on my home number first thing in the morning?


----------



## cwaring

Or you could wait for them to call you, as I am doing.


----------



## AndyW

cwaring said:


> Or you could wait for them to call you, as I am doing.


Correct, you could.


----------



## frobozz

cwaring said:


> Or you could wait for them to call you, as I am doing.


Waiting is not mere empty hoping. It has the inner certainty of reaching the goal - I Ching


----------



## FemiH

frobozz said:


> Waiting is not mere empty hoping. It has the inner certainty of reaching the goal - I Ching


Some nice Eastern philosophy there much appreciated!


----------



## Technix

I've got mine coming on the 15th Some advice for those who have missed their TiVo calls - phone customer services and say that someone called you about the TiVo and told you they would call back within the hour to take a card payment, but never did. If your account was accessed by the TiVo salesperson you missed the call from, then the CS rep can see who did so and send them a message telling them to call you back. It worked for me and I got the call within half an hour.


----------



## Major dude

AndyW said:


> Try 0161 283 5353, that's the one I got him on.


Sorry,
This is the right number
0161 2835353


----------



## alextegg

Yup that worked for me 

Booked in on the 18th.


----------



## alextegg

Top tip BTW, if you have any kind of loyalty or other discounts on your current deal, make sure they apply them on your new deal! 

They did for me, but only once I pointed it out. 

A


----------



## uksurfing72

alextegg said:


> Yup that worked for me
> 
> Booked in on the 18th.


Hey alex. You managed to get through via CS or the number above?


----------



## alextegg

I called 0161 283 5353 

I was calling in response to a missed call, and he did "check if I was on the list". 

The suggestion from what he said was because I registered interest he would do it for me, so as long as you have done that I'd call them quick! If not then register and then call?


----------



## tdenson

alextegg said:


> I called 0161 283 5353
> 
> I was calling in response to a missed call, and he did "check if I was on the list".
> 
> The suggestion from what he said was because I registered interest he would do it for me, so as long as you have done that I'd call them quick! If not then register and then call?


I called that number and spoke to Dexter. He confirmed I was on the list but didn't offer to do anything on the spot, said they would be calling me. He claimed the number that called me 3 days ago (0800 052 0980) was some other Virgin department.

Has anyone called him today and got immediate signing up ?


----------



## Lysander

I got him today and he was pretty unhelpful. He told me that although they had called me and left a message I had to wait again until the dialler selected me.

I pointed out that I was free now and got told there was nothing he could do.


----------



## tdenson

Lysander said:


> I got him today and he was pretty unhelpful. He told me that although they had called me and left a message I had to wait again until the dialler selected me.
> 
> I pointed out that I was free now and got told there was nothing he could do.


Yes, that's the impression I got too. I think alextegg got him in a good mood


----------



## uksurfing72

Lysander said:


> I got him today and he was pretty unhelpful. He told me that although they had called me and left a message I had to wait again until the dialler selected me.
> 
> I pointed out that I was free now and got told there was nothing he could do.


I tried today too, but the number defaults to a prerecorded message. I'm guessing Dexter might be getting annoyed by getting direct calls. I've resigned myself to wait it out, but have to admit to feeling a bit defeated.. Good Luck!:up:


----------



## Andy C

I'm getting pissed off with it tbh, this initial rollout has been a disaster as far as long time, loyal customers are concerned...


----------



## ColinYounger

I understand the frustration building. It won't help, but I believe there's only one person doing this call list. He can probably only do 40-odd sign-ups in a shift. If you imagine that there's some 200-odd names on RoyFox's list, it's going to take some days to get through it, assuming that's his full-time job (which I bet it's not).

It's also common for a telesales agent to have a "blind" list - he gets fed a call and that's the only one he can do. Until the computer decides to call you, he's not going to be able to do anything.


----------



## Andy C

I think there's 6-8 guys doing outbound calls, it's just Dexters direct line was the one posted here. There's also calls going out to non S1 owners...


----------



## AMc

ColinYounger said:


> ...I believe there's only one person doing this call list. He can probably only do 40-odd sign-ups in a shift..


Bloke who called me twice said his name was Stuart not Dexter - so at least 2 of them. However the outbound call centre systems may well prevent them from making sales to inbound callers - ringing may be slowing them down and making their job harder.


----------



## cwaring

I have been told, from a reliable source, that they have actually had much more interest than they expected. "Tens of thousands" have pre-registered.

I know it doesn't help the anticipation but they can only make so many calls in a day!

(And no, I still haven't been called yet either.)


----------



## Lysander

"Dexter" told me that there were 2 other guys calling as well.


----------



## Plaiter

Andy C said:


> I'm getting pissed off with it tbh, this initial rollout has been a disaster as far as long time, loyal customers are concerned...


Bit fed up with the whole Tivo roll-out thing too.
Been with VM for 10 years.
Stuck with them when they had only one HD channel.

Don't like the way they are treating customers.
They call you and if you miss a call thats it.
You can't phone them back and re-arrange.

The TV drive roll-out was never like this.

I left it a few days in case I was just fustrated about missing the call.
But yesterday I got an email about price increases.

Then SKY go and release SKY Atlantic. Which makes me think sometimes these things happen for a reason.


----------



## swanny

The guy who rang we was called Ben. So we are up to at least 3.


----------



## cwaring

Plaiter said:


> But yesterday I got an email about price increases.


I'm sure that's entirely co-incidental. Something to do with bringing their phone LR charge into line with other providers, I think.

And Sky put their up _every year_.


----------



## ptruman

I got two calls inside of an hour (possibly as I signed up for the offer, here and via VM, so probably got on two lists) - from two different people, so there are at *least* two 

Scarily the 2nd guy didn't seem to have checked the system to show I had an order already placed....


----------



## Tony Hoyle

Plaiter said:


> Bit fed up with the whole Tivo roll-out thing too.
> Been with VM for 10 years.
> Stuck with them when they had only one HD channel.
> 
> Don't like the way they are treating customers.
> They call you and if you miss a call thats it.
> You can't phone them back and re-arrange.


Agreed. It's a shambles.

We got 1 recorded message. No way to call them back or contact them.

Others on here are getting 2 or 3 calls in the same day? Ridiculous way to run a rollout - if the indeed have thousands of people interested why have some being called multiple calls and some getting nothing? Are they just picking random numbers?


----------



## alextegg

Plaiter said:


> They call you and if you miss a call thats it.
> You can't phone them back and re-arrange


not true. I did exactly that.


----------



## steveroe

swanny said:


> The guy who rang we was called Ben. So we are up to at least 3.


I spoke to Sam, so that's 4


----------



## dmeldrum

Tony Hoyle said:


> Agreed. It's a shambles.
> 
> We got 1 recorded message. No way to call them back or contact them.


I think there are a lot of unreasonable expectations brewing here.

We are four days in to the start of a gradual rollout. It is not reasonable to expect everyone to be called at the same time. Let's be patient.

One chap was kind enough to leave a message and offer a direct dial number to call back. That number was then posted in a public forum and abused by people who hadn't been called trying to jump the queue. Is it any wonder that VM have put a recorded message on that number and are now refusing callbacks?

When VM are ready to offer telesales for TiVo, I'm sure they will. In the meantime we are all on a list and will get called in due course, and we should all refrain from actions that will make that process take longer.


----------



## cwaring

dmeldrum said:


> I think there are a lot of unreasonable expectations brewing here.


Well there's a shock. (No, not really!)



> We are four days in to the start of a gradual rollout.


Actually, it's at least a week; or are you counting only "working days"?



> It is not reasonable to expect everyone to be called at the same time. Let's be patient.


I have said as much in a previous post.



> One chap was kind enough to leave a message and offer a direct dial number to call back. That number was then posted in a public forum and abused by people who hadn't been called trying to jump the queue. Is it any wonder that VM have put a recorded message on that number and are now refusing callbacks?


Not at all.


----------



## Mr Fell

I`m waiting patiently for my call - cant wait !!


----------



## cwaring

Well I'm waiting... but not necessarily patiently


----------



## VirginMediaPhil

Will the call come on weekdays only? (as i presume)


----------



## cwaring

I would think so.


----------



## Brangdon

I'm waiting also. I'm glad to see I'm not the only one.

Is there a point at which we can legitimately panic? I seem to remember someone saying that most of the calls would be done in the first week. I don't mind waiting another week, but there must be a time when they move onto non-s1 users.


----------



## Mr Fell

My suggestion is that VM could give exisiting customers some sort of idea about the timescale in relation to when they can obtain the new box. We all had to supply an email address when we registered and they could use this to send out some information. I've just ordered an upgrade to the broadband via VM website and I got an email saying what day the engineer would be calling - no phone calls involved. Why cant they use this system for obtaining TiVo?? It can be a nightmare trying to get hold of people by phone and I`m often on the move both when working and not working. I'm concerned that I might miss the call !!


----------



## cagray

Couldn't VM call us to let us know when they're going to call


----------



## alextegg

If you miss the call you can call them back. We have proven that.


----------



## Tony Hoyle

alextegg said:


> If you miss the call you can call them back. We have proven that.


No you can't.. VM CS have *no idea* about the Tivo rollout, and you'll get nowhere trying that.


----------



## nbaker

They will call back, they did me 2 days after first missed call.


----------



## richw

Tony Hoyle said:


> No you can't..


You can if you have the right number.


----------



## alextegg

Absolutely. You can, I did, and I have a new TiVo on the way


----------



## Tony Hoyle

richw said:


> You can if you have the right number.


Which was published here and promptly shut down because everyone called it at once!


----------



## Brangdon

alextegg said:


> If you miss the call you can call them back. We have proven that.


It's not a matter of missing the call: some of us haven't had a first call yet.

However, my TiVo had a repeat of the system message today, so presumably that means they are still actively pursuing s1 users, and probably will be doing so for another week. So now I'm less worried.


----------



## KillingJoker

Dear All,

Does anyone know how to get into contact with the TiVo team at Virginmedia? I've had them call several times during the day when no-one was about to take the call. Having tried to call them back on the 0800 number they've used, I just get an automated message telling me that they will call back another time.

I tried going through the standard customer services 150 route this morning and spoke to their call centre in India :-/ - they didn't seem to have a clue so gave up!


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Not sure i'm allowed to give it out.......let me check back in a mo!


----------



## alextegg

I believe others have called back on the 0161 283 5353 number mentioned above and successfully ordered


----------



## WooLLsterQ

Nope sorry you have to wait to be contacted


----------



## KillingJoker

Thanks for your help guys. Called the 0161 number a couple of hours ago (it was engaged a lot, so had to persevere) and eventually got to speak to someone. I should be getting a call back any time now (I was told I would get a call within 2 hours) to sort something out - so now have my fingers crossed that someone contacts me.

I've had my S1 TiVo for around 9 - 10 years, so am looking forward to being able to 'upgrade'.


----------



## KillingJoker

I didn't get a call back as promised (unfortunately) so called again yesterday afternoon, but the voicemail was on. Left a message asking for them to call back and heard nothing from them again. Had to pop out and....you guessed it! Literally 10 mins after I'd left the house they called the landline (even though I left my mobile number on the voicemail).

So, undaunted I called again - this time the call got answered and was advised by the guy that I spoke to that I would need to speak to Dexter and that he would call me back immediately. 10 mins later Dexter called (my mobile this time) and at long last my new TiVo is now ordered and installation is scheduled for a week on Saturday - hoorah!

Thanks again for providing the 0161 number to contact them.

Regards
KJ


----------



## alextegg

No worries


----------



## KillingJoker

The new VM TiVo has now been installed today as scheduled. The engineer was a very fiendly and knowledgable guy and was extremely helpful and chatty while he set it up. I had had the benefit of seeing a friend's new VM last Saturday as he got his installed before mine, so I'd already had a chance to 'play' with one and find out what his experiences had been so far.

Very impressed with it, can't wait to do some more experimenting and learn the full ins & outs.

Regards
KJ


----------



## bradleyem

Are they still calling existing TiVo users? I'm still waiting for my call (and as I get no TV from them at the moment, having defected to Sky when I gave us with Tivo controlling the ntl: box) they stand to gain a fair bit from me...


----------



## dazzabird

i registered on the VM website on the 14 Dec 2010..

No call here....or am i expecting to much ?

Darren


----------



## louis wu

dazzabird said:


> i registered on the VM website on the 14 Dec 2010..
> 
> No call here....or am i expecting to much ?
> 
> Darren


I called up customer services yesterday and was told that I would just have to wait for the call and it would probably be early April. Like you I registered right at the start.


----------



## Karnak

If you had an S1 ask to be put through to the TiVo team anyway. They're supposed to be prioritising S1 users.


----------



## dazzabird

if someone had called me in January and asked do i wanna spend £200 on a tivo then i would have jumped at the chance.

However it seems there are some issues with it and most of the programs that i miss or cannot record on my SKY+ are available on demand anyway.

So buy the time April arrives and VM phone me and say "do you wanna spend£200 on a tivo ?" then i think i may decline the offer..

Darren


----------



## cwaring

dazzabird said:


> However it seems there are some issues with it and most of the programs that i miss or cannot record on my SKY+ are available on demand anyway


Yes, there are some issues. There are _always_ issues with tech., especially new Tech. So what? They'll get sorted out.

I have not had one service-affecting issue so far. Okay, only had it a week or so but I certainly wouldn't be without it.


----------



## FJSRiDER

cwaring said:


> Okay, only had it a week or so but I certainly wouldn't be without it.


You will be at some point in the future when they stop the service.


----------



## cwaring

Seriously? That's all you have? And people people say _I_ post pointless stuff in some threads


----------



## cwaring

And, of course, they'd be wrong. But then I don't really care what some anonymous oik on the interwerb thinks of me anyway


----------



## dazzabird

cwaring said:


> Yes, there are some issues. There are _always_ issues with tech., especially new Tech. So what? They'll get sorted out.
> 
> I have not had one service-affecting issue so far. Okay, only had it a week or so but I certainly wouldn't be without it.


I really do hope so....Had the V+ HD box for 4 days now and had to power it off 3 times becuase it freezes and stutters when playing back.

Phoning VM is like banging nails in my eyes...Oh yeah they say..Just power it off and on and that will clear it ???? Is this the best they can do ?

Just signed and returned my Residental Cutomer agreement to cancel it...
Surely this aint right is it ?

Darren


----------



## alextegg

FJSRiDER said:


> They may say that, but they think you are a boring little pedant with no life.


I am sure that's not the case


----------



## Digital Fanatic

dazzabird said:


> I really do hope so....Had the V+ HD box for 4 days now and had to power it off 3 times becuase it freezes and stutters when playing back.
> 
> Phoning VM is like banging nails in my eyes...Oh yeah they say..Just power it off and on and that will clear it ???? Is this the best they can do ?
> 
> Just signed and returned my Residental Cutomer agreement to cancel it...
> Surely this aint right is it ?
> 
> Darren


VM should swap that box as it shouldn't be doing that.


----------



## dazzabird

yes i hope that they would swap the box...

JUST try to get through to someone that can do it IS SOMETHING else....

Bloke on phone says he can send a engineer on the 25 march 2011 !!!!
and kept telling me that if i aint there to see the enginner then i would be charged a fee of £10 !!!

The cheek of it....I;ve had the box for 4 days...It stutters...i would descrive as buffering on LIVE TV....!!! trying to catch up with itself a and stalling...

The box upstairs ( a cisco box ) non recording small thing is perfect..

think i am at my wits end with it....


----------



## Digital Fanatic

dazzabird said:


> yes i hope that they would swap the box...
> 
> JUST try to get through to someone that can do it IS SOMETHING else....
> 
> Bloke on phone says he can send a engineer on the 25 march 2011 !!!!
> and kept telling me that if i aint there to see the enginner then i would be charged a fee of £10 !!!
> 
> The cheek of it....I;ve had the box for 4 days...It stutters...i would descrive as buffering on LIVE TV....!!! trying to catch up with itself a and stalling...
> 
> The box upstairs ( a cisco box ) non recording small thing is perfect..
> 
> think i am at my wits end with it....


If you are getting nowhere with Faults, then call customer Relations on 150 "thinking of leaving us" option, they will be able to help you.

The box definatley shouldn't be doing what you are describing.


----------



## Karnak

Digital Fanatic said:


> If you are getting nowhere with Faults, then call customer Relations on 150 "thinking of leaving us" option, they will be able to help you.


Sad, but true, that with many companies that is the easiest way to get to talk to someone who might be willing to help you.


----------



## dazzabird

done the "leaving thing" who said i was in a contract and needed to speak to faults....Thus connected to someone who sounded like he had a load of marbles in his mouth and sitting on a beach in mumbai.

He said enginner can be arranged for 5 april 2011 and that is the earlist booking available..( busy in my area ???? )

Gave up at that stage....cancelled direct debit and have removed box and put it back in the packaging.....Plugged Sky+ box back in and waiting for them to switch it on...

Thanks VM for nothing....Your broadband is great...Other than that a complete shambles


----------



## Ernie_C

dazzabird said:


> done the "leaving thing" who said i was in a contract and needed to speak to faults....Thus connected to someone who sounded like he had a load of marbles in his mouth and sitting on a beach in mumbai.
> 
> He said enginner can be arranged for 5 april 2011 and that is the earlist booking available..( busy in my area ???? )
> 
> Gave up at that stage....*cancelled direct debit* and have removed box and put it back in the packaging.....Plugged Sky+ box back in and waiting for them to switch it on...
> 
> Thanks VM for nothing....Your broadband is great...Other than that a complete shambles


Never a good idea to simply cancel a direct debit when you are in a contract. It simply means that you will continue to be billed and rack up a debt.

You should first proceed down the complaints route to terminate your contract.


----------



## dazzabird

what are they gonna do...bill me for a service THAT DONT WORK...??

Hardly i think.....

its just so frustrating not being able to contact anyone whoc gives a care about there customers


----------



## frobozz

dazzabird said:


> Gave up at that stage....cancelled direct debit and have removed box and put it back in the packaging.....Plugged Sky+ box back in and waiting for them to switch it on...


My experience has never been so bad with customer service, and I've never waited more than 2 or 3 days for a engineer visit (except for the Tivo install of course).

Neither have I ever been left with any packaging for a VM box!


----------



## Ernie_C

dazzabird said:


> what are they gonna do...bill me for a service THAT DONT WORK...??
> 
> Hardly i think.....
> 
> its just so frustrating not being able to contact anyone whoc gives a care about there customers


They will continue to bill you while you are in contract with them.

If you have taken no action to cancel your contract with them then you still have a contract and they will bill you.

If you are unhappy with the service, you must make a formal complaint.


----------



## Meng

I'd like to add my voice to this - and help get my post count to 10 so I can see people's sigs (wtf???) - by saying I've had mine for a week now and I'm happy with it.

Only one issue so far where I had to power off and on (from turning the box off overnight, so now I just leave it switched on) and some sluggishness in the menus, but so far at least no failed recordings or playback issues.

Thumbs up from me.


----------



## cwaring

Meng said:


> I'd like to add my voice to this - and help get my post count to 10 *so I can see people's sigs *.


Don't worry too much. You're not missing anything


----------



## Meng

cwaring said:


> Don't worry too much. You're not missing anything


See, that only makes me *more* curious.


----------



## scgf

dazzabird said:


> what are they gonna do...bill me for a service THAT DONT WORK...??


What they could do is update your credit reference and mark you as a defaulter. This will affect any credit application or any other service you apply for in the future where a check is made to your credit reference. Could even be to rent property.

Been there, done it. I was mad with O2 once and cancelled my contract and direct debit. They didn't complain, but I found I was being turned down for bank accounts, credit card application and so on. I obtained a copy of my credit reference and there it was - I had apparently defaulted, by £5! very often a person doesn't check over the credit reference, it is simply point scored by computer and a default is a default and scores heavily against you.

The other option is that they could apply to the county court for a judgement against you. That happened to me too, many years ago. - because I was annoyed by a company. No matter what you do then even if you pay it off, it will be lodged on your credit reference for 6 years and you will also have to say 'yes' to the question on many credit forms where you are asked 'have you ever . . . '.

Companies call all the shots, there is nothing you can do against them - unless you can get an ombudsman to support you. You really have no choice but to negotiate your way out of the contract.

Sorry to go on, but as I said, I have been there and it has taken me years to re-establish a clean credit reference! Cutting off your nose to spite your face really doesn't work!


----------



## RichardJH

Meng said:


> See, that only makes me *more* curious.


Keep posting like that and you will soon be joining Carl at 8000 + posts


----------



## cwaring

Yeah. Only 8,000-odd to go


----------



## Digital Fanatic

dazzabird said:


> done the "leaving thing" who said i was in a contract and needed to speak to faults....Thus connected to someone who sounded like he had a load of marbles in his mouth and sitting on a beach in mumbai.
> 
> He said enginner can be arranged for 5 april 2011 and that is the earlist booking available..( busy in my area ???? )
> 
> Gave up at that stage....cancelled direct debit and have removed box and put it back in the packaging.....Plugged Sky+ box back in and waiting for them to switch it on...
> 
> Thanks VM for nothing....Your broadband is great...Other than that a complete shambles


What area are you in? Are you sure it wasn't 5th march? Are you not available for the earlier slots?

I've never heard of 1 month wait for service engineers - ever.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

dazzabird said:


> what are they gonna do...bill me for a service THAT DONT WORK...??
> 
> Hardly i think.....
> 
> its just so frustrating not being able to contact anyone whoc gives a care about there customers


Can I suggest a post here:

http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TV/bd-p/tv

and one of our 2nd line guys will help you.


----------



## alextegg

RichardJH said:


> Keep posting like that and you will soon be joining Carl at 8000 + posts


----------



## cwaring

Yep. Only enother nine years to go


----------



## dazzabird

Ernie_C said:


> They will continue to bill you while you are in contract with them.
> 
> If you have taken no action to cancel your contract with them then you still have a contract and they will bill you.
> 
> If you are unhappy with the service, you must make a formal complaint.


Make a complaint to WHO ? ill happy speak to anyone that will listen and HELP me resolve this problem..

Example...Yesterday was watching "click" on LIVE TV...

7 mins in the box started stalling....Buffering almost....
I turned the box off and back on again....after another 12 mins it did the same....This time i have a YOUTUBE video of what it was doing.

darren


----------



## dazzabird

Digital Fanatic said:


> What area are you in? Are you sure it wasn't 5th march? Are you not available for the earlier slots?
> 
> I've never heard of 1 month wait for service engineers - ever.


Im in ESSEX...About 15 mins away from the LAKESIDE shopping centre..

5th March 2011 ???


----------



## Karnak

YouTube != "THE LAW" and so forth.

Everyone here is right, just cancelling the direct debit because you've unilaterally decided that the service isn't suitable (regardless of whether you're right or wrong) will cause you huge huge problems.


----------



## Ernie_C

dazzabird said:


> Make a complaint to WHO ? ill happy speak to anyone that will listen and HELP me resolve this problem..


You have to make a formal complaint to Virgin Media. Who else?

If you are unhappy with their formal response to your formal complaint then you can take it to the appropriate ADR.

As has been advised to you many times on this thread, cancelling your DD without a formal agreement that your service is cancelled is less than clever.

The following may be useful:

http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/after_you_buy/making-complaint/dealing-with-disputes/

PS The ADR for Virgin Media is CISAS:

http://www.cisas.org.uk/


----------



## dazzabird

Karnak said:


> YouTube != "THE LAW" and so forth.
> 
> Everyone here is right, just cancelling the direct debit because you've unilaterally decided that the service isn't suitable (regardless of whether you're right or wrong) will cause you huge huge problems.


Eh ?

I recorded what it was doing on my phone so that IF i did get a visit maybe it would help the enginner to diagnose what the problem was.

And i HAVE NOT decided the service isnt suitable for me....

If you READ my posts you will find that i left Sky and BT and transfered over to VM...Yet the V+ HD box is causing LOTS of issues and speaking to various VM staff on the phone it appears NO ONE is interested in helping me.

I can have a enginneer come round in a months time to look at my faults...Would anyone here find that acceptable ? I am paying nearly £80 for this..

So please tell me what i should do ? Sit in my house with sub standard equipment THAT DOES NOT work properly until VM decide to send someone round, whilst i still pay a far wack in money to them ?

Or should i make a stand and NOT pay them ? and when someone then contacts me about non.payment i can then refer them to there non.working equipment.

Thank you for listening

darren


----------



## Karnak

You don't seem to get it.

Ok you've got broken equipment, ok perhaps VM are being really crap and not dealing with it, perhaps they don't deserve your money and you are totally in the right.

However, perhaps, you should look at it from a pragmatic point of view. They will seriously mess with your credit history over this, right or wrong, and you will suffer and no one at virgin will care.

Don't just sit waiting for them to chase you for payment. Get back on the phone, get them to escalate the complaint to someone senior, and get something done about it.


----------



## Digital Fanatic

dazzabird said:


> Eh ?
> 
> I recorded what it was doing on my phone so that IF i did get a visit maybe it would help the enginner to diagnose what the problem was.
> 
> And i HAVE NOT decided the service isnt suitable for me....
> 
> If you READ my posts you will find that i left Sky and BT and transfered over to VM...Yet the V+ HD box is causing LOTS of issues and speaking to various VM staff on the phone it appears NO ONE is interested in helping me.
> 
> I can have a enginneer come round in a months time to look at my faults...Would anyone here find that acceptable ? I am paying nearly £80 for this..
> 
> So please tell me what i should do ? Sit in my house with sub standard equipment THAT DOES NOT work properly until VM decide to send someone round, whilst i still pay a far wack in money to them ?
> 
> Or should i make a stand and NOT pay them ? and when someone then contacts me about non.payment i can then refer them to there non.working equipment.
> 
> Thank you for listening
> 
> darren


darren,

If you follow my advice in post #203 we will be able to sort this for you.

cheers


----------



## cwaring

As calling VM has always been the _preferred_ method of contact (and even on the forums they mention this!) then I do think it's not right that you suggest a post on the forum is the only way to get VM to action this.


----------



## dmchapman

cwaring said:


> As calling VM has always been the _preferred_ method of contact (and even on the forums they mention this!) then I do think it's not right that you suggest a post on the forum is the only way to get VM to action this.


Officially, I agree. In practice however, I've found that the (now dead) newsgroups and twitter have been much more effective than ringing.

Last time I had an outage phone support repeatedly said no engineers for 3 weeks. Used twitter to poke and ask if this was true and got an engineer next morning.

twitter and newsgroups (hopefully same goes for the forums that replace it) appear to be UK based people, who are willing to ring you back when promised. The offshore call centres are a bit like a bad adventure game - although I'm not sure I've ever managed to win


----------



## tdenson

dazzabird said:


> Eh ?
> 
> I recorded what it was doing on my phone so that IF i did get a visit maybe it would help the enginner to diagnose what the problem was.
> 
> And i HAVE NOT decided the service isnt suitable for me....
> 
> If you READ my posts you will find that i left Sky and BT and transfered over to VM...Yet the V+ HD box is causing LOTS of issues and speaking to various VM staff on the phone it appears NO ONE is interested in helping me.
> 
> I can have a enginneer come round in a months time to look at my faults...Would anyone here find that acceptable ? I am paying nearly £80 for this..
> 
> So please tell me what i should do ? Sit in my house with sub standard equipment THAT DOES NOT work properly until VM decide to send someone round, whilst i still pay a far wack in money to them ?
> 
> Or should i make a stand and NOT pay them ? and when someone then contacts me about non.payment i can then refer them to there non.working equipment.
> 
> Thank you for listening
> 
> darren


If I was you I would pay it, but demand a refund for the period of non working service. Much less risky approach.


----------



## OzSat

dmchapman said:


> Officially, I agree. In practice however, I've found that the (now dead) newsgroups and twitter have been much more effective than ringing.
> 
> Last time I had an outage phone support repeatedly said no engineers for 3 weeks. Used twitter to poke and ask if this was true and got an engineer next morning.
> 
> twitter and newsgroups (hopefully same goes for the forums that replace it) appear to be UK based people, who are willing to ring you back when promised. The offshore call centres are a bit like a bad adventure game - although I'm not sure I've ever managed to win


But you are not in a VM forum. VM have their own forum for TiVo support.

You are in a user group forum where most people are long term TiVo S1 users with nothing to do with VM - except maybe are also customers.

There isn't anybody on here from VM with any approved status - just some helpful VM staff giving appreciated advice.


----------



## cwaring

ozsat said:


> VM have their own forum for TiVo support.


Yes. I think that's what he was referring to


----------



## CeeBeeUK

This isn't even a Tivo rant though... it is his V+ box that is stuttering. Even less relevance for here!


----------



## dmchapman

ozsat said:


> But you are not in a VM forum. VM have their own forum for TiVo support.
> 
> You are in a user group forum where most people are long term TiVo S1 users with nothing to do with VM - except maybe are also customers.


Indeed - which is why I suggested that the advice in post 203 was the correct advice - don't post here, post in the official VM forum...

I never suggested this was the correct place


----------



## dazzabird

sorry ill rant somewhere else


----------



## Queb

Just had VM phone to say they'll be round tomorrow morning to install !


----------



## Steve5424

dazzabird said:


> Eh ?
> 
> I recorded what it was doing on my phone so that IF i did get a visit maybe it would help the enginner to diagnose what the problem was.
> 
> And i HAVE NOT decided the service isnt suitable for me....
> 
> If you READ my posts you will find that i left Sky and BT and transfered over to VM...Yet the V+ HD box is causing LOTS of issues and speaking to various VM staff on the phone it appears NO ONE is interested in helping me.
> 
> I can have a enginneer come round in a months time to look at my faults...Would anyone here find that acceptable ? I am paying nearly £80 for this..
> 
> So please tell me what i should do ? Sit in my house with sub standard equipment THAT DOES NOT work properly until VM decide to send someone round, whilst i still pay a far wack in money to them ?
> 
> Or should i make a stand and NOT pay them ? and when someone then contacts me about non.payment i can then refer them to there non.working equipment.
> 
> Thank you for listening
> 
> darren


You already stated that the other box q V HD works perfectly so your service is working. You need the V+ replaced. I have never heard of a fault visit taking that long to arrange.

The others on here are right you can't jut stop paying, VM will still look for payment and it can and will effect your credit rating if you default on payments within a contract.


----------



## Adder

I am getting really desperate for this call now, my V+ really seems to be on its last legs. Major pixellation during Hawaii Five-O on Sunday night, crashed randomly during the Hairy Bikers the other night and recording incomplete 18 minutes through tonight's Relocation Relocation (which was particularly interesting for its localness) the recording breaks up at that point and goes black, but the timer keeps going. This also happened for True Blood on FXHD last Friday and for a number of other shows in the last few weeks, its so frustrating.

I am really hoping Virgin will show a loyal customer and S1 TiVo user some pity.


----------

